# MES 40 homemade stand.



## moses (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking into building a stand for my 40 MES. I don't want the one masterbuilt has out because it provides no storage and can't be moved around. I have zero metal working skills so it will have to be made out of wood. Anyone built one or have any ideas?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2013)

Anything you build would be fine, as long as it's strong enough.

When I used to Chainsaw carve Bears, I had built 4 boxes 2' X 2', by one foot high, with pressure treated 2 X 12s. I used them to get small carvings up higher, for my back.

Now I stacked two of them under my MES 40. No storage, but I wouldn't want to bend down that low anyway.

Bear


----------



## moses (Aug 4, 2013)

Thinking of doing a stand with sides and storage in the side. Kind like an entertainment cabinet for a TV.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

moses said:


> Thinking of doing a stand with sides and storage in the side. Kind like an entertainment cabinet for a TV.


That sounds Great !!!

At 6' 3", I found the best height for the MES 40 would be 2' to the bottom of the smoker.

Cool Idea, Moses!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2013)

I need to build a stand for mine.Looking forward to seeing your build.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gitnby (Aug 19, 2013)

www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145427/ozark-ingenuity-storage-stand-for-mes-30#post_1023290

If you can find an old dorm or apartment fridge, this set up works great!


----------



## moses (Aug 19, 2013)

That is a great idea


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

moses said:


> That is a great idea


X2

Bear


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 23, 2013)

Im calling it a "smoker cart" its overkill but it will work for what i wanted good.  Its not done yet but i hope to finish it this weekend.













smokerstand.JPG



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 23, 2013


















smokerstand2.JPG



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 23, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool,

Be back for the finale.

Bear


----------



## moses (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that is more like what I had in my head. Can't wait for the final view.


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 24, 2013)

image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 24, 2013





Tile is cut getting ready to set it


----------



## moses (Aug 24, 2013)

Man I can't wait to see when it's done.


----------



## moses (Aug 28, 2013)

Still waiting on the finished product.


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry wife decided she wanted shower tiled so the smoker cart got put on the back burner.  It's not complete yet but it's close













image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 28, 2013)

image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 28, 2013)

image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 28, 2013


----------



## moses (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking good man.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2013)

Shoulda never left her see your tile work!!!

Rookie mistake!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 31, 2013)

Well it's not completely finished but its going to have to do for know as I'm going to be busy for the next month.  I will post more pics later, I think it's going to turn into a never ending project always adding/modifying 













image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 31, 2013


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ shootitnsmokeit
__ Aug 31, 2013


----------



## moses (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice. How tall is it from the floor to the bottom of the smoker. Just ball park doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Aug 31, 2013)

Around 24 inches which is perfect for me I'm 6'2 in top of smoker & display is at about 5'10"


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2013)

shootitnsmokeit said:


> Around 24 inches which is perfect for me I'm 6'2 in top of smoker & display is at about 5'10"


Yup---That's what worked best for me too---24" to bottom of MES 40.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey GITNYBY

I'm afraid you totoally  lost me

Gary


----------



## gitnby (Nov 11, 2013)

0720131054a_zps23464f7b.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jul 20, 2013


















0720131054_zps8b35e712.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jul 20, 2013


----------



## bjustice22 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been inspired to build my own for my MES30 after reading this! My ol lady hates the mess I have created with smoking stuff strewn about so I will begin building tomorrow! I just went to Home Depot and purchased the supplies.


----------



## moses (Dec 23, 2013)

Make sure you post some pics.


----------



## wiremonkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow what a cool cart. I think I might have to build something along the same lines. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thanks for the idea.


----------



## bel420 (May 10, 2014)

Hello all, I just got the 40" to add to my arsenal of charcoal smokers (Acorn,Broil King Keg and Vision grill M) I have yet to get it out of the box(I know the agony of it all!! lol) Im not will to spend another $127 for the stand via bass pro shop thats just robbery! If i make a stand or but some sort of stand will a wood bottom be safe? im not sure how hot the bottom of the smoker will get. Any reply will be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2014)

bel420 said:


> Hello all, I just got the 40" to add to my arsenal of charcoal smokers (Acorn,Broil King Keg and Vision grill M) I have yet to get it out of the box(I know the agony of it all!! lol) Im not will to spend another $127 for the stand via bass pro shop thats just robbery! If i make a stand or but some sort of stand will a wood bottom be safe? im not sure how hot the bottom of the smoker will get. Any reply will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


I never noticed the bottom of mine getting hot.

The upper 2/3 of the right side gets hot, as does the right side of the top surface. This is on my Gen #1 MES 40.

However I do have a sheet of aluminum under mine mainly for easy to clean reason.

Bear


----------

